# I propose



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> I am appalled that so many of my friends are against the mosque near
> Ground Zero. We should allow it in order to promote tolerance.
> 
> I also propose that two gay nightclubs be opened next door to the mosque
> ...


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

lol.. I'll donate a dollar towards that cause!


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

:O--O: 
-_O-


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Sweet, when does the construction start!


----------

